# thigh braces



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

The title says it all, does anyone use them. if they do; brand, personnel opinion etc....


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep, I use 'em.

As I also paddle a SiK, I like the extra attachment to the SoT to maximise paddle efficiency as well as being able to lean into the corners as it were.

Essential if playing or landing in surf (Means you can really lean into the wave and save that embarrasing swim).

As for day to day fishing? Probably not worth it.

...And no, they don't trap you if you go over ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I have thigh braces in my Finn SIK and thigh straps on the Finn Gizmo SOT that I use for playing in the surf.
I would not bother with them for fishing. If you are getting into situations where you'd need thigh braces / straps to stay upright, you are going to find fishing incredibly dificult. Not to mention something else to get caught up in on a SOT.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I wouldn't count them as a safety feature, but I do use them.

I found them useful in the surf and then started using them as a matter of course. Very useful for edging/turning. But not really needed on a SOT.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Good for paddle yaks not so effective if pedaling.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: @ Mark

Jaro who is a regular with the Noosa yakkers uses them on his profish and swears by them for surf transits, not just for staying attached to the yak, but also for maximizing paddling efficiency when you really have to turn on the speed.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I used them with my first kayak; an Ocean Kayak Drifter. They helped for surf landings. That yak was such a pig, I needed every edge I could get. They definitely help you get more power from your paddle strokes and they let you lean onto an edge more aggressively. They can actually make surfing a short, fat SOT fun. I gave up on them after installing my first rudder. I can brace on the rudder foot pegs for power and all of the yaks I've owned since the Drifter handle the surf better. The thigh braces also add too much clutter to my already cluttered yak. I would use them again if I get a dedicated paddling kayak. I'll also use them on my wife's Malibu Mini-X when playing in the surf.


----------

